# South Florida - Sasha - 2YO Female Spayed



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I am required to rehome my beautiful 2 year old german shepherd Sasha. I want her to go to a loving home that will take care of her as good or better than I have tried.

Sasha is a pure breed shepherd and has been spayed. We have had her since she was 8 weeks old. She is up to date on all treatments and is a very active dog. She loves to play fetch and general german shepherd running around. I have never seen her act aggressively towards a human and is good with every dog she has been in contact with except my neighbors lab, but that feud and her aggression towards him is a long story 

She is 100% house broken and knows commands such as sit, wait, speak, up, down, leave it, drop it, give it to me and roll over. Some of these are not instantaneous, but she does know them. Also, never say "want to go for a walk" without meaning it.. lol She is also fully crate trained as she sleeps in a crate at night.

If you are interested and providing a good life for my little girl please feel free to email me at [email protected] to discuss further. 

If you are not prepared to commit the time, effort and expense of owning a shepherd please do not contact me. I don't want her to get to a new home only to have that home realize they bit off more than they could chew and get tossed into a shelter.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

tempting, great looking dog


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl -I'm so sorry you and she must part ways. You might want to contact Florida rescues and see if they will courtesy post her for you. Some rescues (we have them here in Colorado) will do this to give your dog more exposure to the sort of people who would give her a good home. It would be up to you to vet the respondents, and other than putting her bio on their website they would not be involved in placing her. I don't know exactly where you are located, but there are a couple of good groups near Tampa - Heidi's Legacy and GS Rescue of Tampa Bay. You can Google their info........another good resource might be your vet - if he/she has a message board perhaps it might be possible to post her info there. Good luck!
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was hoping to post her on here and find someone who already loves GSD's and knows what they are about that may be interested in adopting her vs. blindly posting her on a rescue site.

We shall see 

I am located in Pembroke Pines - Ft Lauderdale area.


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

Another pic of sasha


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is my desktop background, her lounging in the family room and in the bottom right corner is a crop I took from the halloween special at PetSmart! She was actually just barking at something when the photo was taken lol


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

razorz said:


> Thanks for the info. I was hoping to post her on here and find someone who already loves GSD's and knows what they are about that may be interested in adopting her vs. blindly posting her on a rescue site.
> 
> We shall see
> 
> I am located in Pembroke Pines - Ft Lauderdale area.


Im in Pines 4 times a week at the hockey rink. I will ask my brother if he is interested.


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

Sasha is still available for adoption. 954-914-0372


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Does she have papers? I can ask folks in the Broward Shutzhund club if they are interested. She is beautiful. I wish I could take her, but my husband has a firm rule on 1 dog at a time.


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

If need be I can probably dig up her papers


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

wow...I live by the rink. We go to JP Mulligans all the time. I have a 10.5 month old female intact. I can ask folks at Shutzhund if they are interested but I need more details like papers, etc.


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

As stated in my previous reply, I can probably dig up papers if needed, but I do not have them handy. She is a purebreed shepherd that needs a good home with people willing to devote the time and energy to keeping her in line. I work 6 days a week and unfortunately it is not a task my wife cares to deal with while I am at work and when I get home I am often too tired to properly correct her all the time.

I take full responsibility for this, which is why I am trying to find her a better home rather than just dropping her off at the humane society. She is a relatively well behaved dog, but needs work on her recall. She can play rough with me and by just saying Sit and "Kiss" she will sit and lick my hand.. so she is trainable. She has good toy drive and so so food drive.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

razorz said:


> Here is my desktop background, her lounging in the family room and in the bottom right corner is a crop I took from the halloween special at PetSmart! She was actually just barking at something when the photo was taken lol


I put her pic on my fb page in case anyone that I know may be interested too.
She is really a very pretty dog.


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

She is also great with strangers, I've never seen her give anyone an odd look. Whenever someone new comes into the house her tail wags and her ears perk up to play. Not sure how she is with small children as we do not have any in the house, but she is great with teenagers and adults.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

A service dog agency I foster for is going to call you, they are interested.


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

Stella's Mom said:


> I put her pic on my fb page in case anyone that I know may be interested too.
> She is really a very pretty dog.


Thanks, I appreciate it! She certainly is a beautiful little girl. It breaks my heart to do this but unfortunately my wife comes before the dog :smirk:


----------



## razorz (Aug 29, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> A service dog agency I foster for is going to call you, they are interested.


Thanks!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> A service dog agency I foster for is going to call you, they are interested.


That's awesome !


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

razorz said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it! She certainly is a beautiful little girl. It breaks my heart to do this but unfortunately my wife comes before the dog :smirk:


Yeah...that's why I can't get a 2nd GSD. My husband said 1 is enough. I wanted to get a male when Stella turned 2.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

razorz said:


> Thanks!


Check to see if you have a private message from them


----------



## jennifernikki (Jul 8, 2010)

wow , She is beautiful. If you lived here in Chicago or I lived in FL, I'd take her in a heartbeat. Good luck finding a wonderful home for her!!


----------

